# Which router? PC 892 or Freud FT1702VCEK



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

hello all,
im very new to woodworking and im trying to decide which router to get.

i have it narrowed down to two routers, a Porter Cable 892 or a Freud FT1702VCEK

the router will be for table use only and if you can post any pros or cons
for each model it would help me a lot!


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> hello all,
> im very new to woodworking and im trying to decide which router to get.
> 
> i have it narrowed down to two routers, a Porter Cable 892 or a Freud FT1702VCEK
> ...


Northerner,
I can vouch for the PC 892. I have put it thorough just about every trial a newbie can do to a router and it has still performed very well. It has grundles of power, and seems well-designed & well-manufactured. 

I've never used the Freud so I can't offer an opinion on that one. 

I ended up buying an extra base for my 892 so I can use it for dovetails and other hand-held applications without taking the base out of my table. I eventually may buy a plunge base for it as well, because on this forum you will learn such cool things you can do with a plunge router you'll regret not having one, as I did.

Right now, I'm getting ready to use a Harbor Freight plunge router I bought some time ago without first knowing anything about routing. I'm not out much money for it, but I'm going to experiment with some router skis and see how much damage I can to it before I trade up to the plunge base for the PC 892. Bottom line, I've been really happy with the 892 as a _*very*_ inexperienced woodworker. 

Good luck on your choice. Let us know which way you decide to go.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

take a good look at the reviews. i was about to buy one of the routers you mentioned til someone suggested to read the reviews.

thank God i did. i got the craftsman.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 3 of the 890 series routers. They've done fine by me. I have 2 fixed bases mounted to the 2 sizes of Oak Park plates (the small opening and the large opening), and 2 plunge bases. I like that the motors dismount from the bases quickly. I usually just swap motors instead of bits.

The bolt pattern on the 690's and 890's are identical, and a lot of the fixtures I had for my old 693 router fit perfectly.

I don't like the spindle lock arrangement for changing bits, I prefer to use 2 wrenches.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

i heard the PC has a plastic rack & pinion for moving up and down under a table??
if that is true i wouldnt think it would last long?

a few things going for the freud i know of is it comes with the adjusting tool where 
the PC costs extra having to buy it separately, and it comes with a fixed and plunge
base.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> hello all,
> im very new to woodworking and im trying to decide which router to get.
> 
> i have it narrowed down to two routers, a Porter Cable 892 or a Freud FT1702VCEK
> ...


Hi Kevin - Have never used a 892 but I have two of the Frueds, one resident in the table. Height adjustment is very easy from either above or below the table. I have an open, portable table so access is very easy either way. One of the big pluses for me is the dust collection attachment. It works very well and in conjunction with the fence dust collection it runs very clean without a whole lot of extra stuff under there. I also like the collet lock but, it can get dicey with shorter bits. It automatically engages when you get the router high enough in the table so on shorter bits you have to ensure it doesn't inadvertantly engage on you. Not usually an issue unless you are using a short bit in conjunction with a jig of some sort. Those cases I use a collet extender. Overall, I have been pretty satisfied with the Freud.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you can definitely save money by buying the freud. our lowes had them for 109 a while back.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

the rack is some type of plastic, but VERY hard. I've had no problems with them. One of the spare router motors I bought (from a dedicated plunge router) didn't have one on it, I was able to get it from Dewalt/PC fast for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

what about the base plates, isnt the PC more compatible with many brands of router plates?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

levon said:


> you can definitely save money by buying the freud. our lowes had them for 109 a while back.


Damn Levon it goes to show you the differences in Lowes stock through out Georgia..The one here in Fayetteville, Georgia does not carry Freud at all...This week end at the Woodpecker Show I will come home with a Freud 3000..

"G"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> what about the base plates, isnt the PC more compatible with many brands of router plates?


You will likely find a lot of pre-drilled plates for the PC but you will also likely pay a premium for them. Drilling you own shouldn't be an issue. Just use the baseplate of whatever router you end up with as a template. A lot of guys here like the Harbor Freight plate as much as any other.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Yes the PC has been the standard for a long time, Freud started to dump the 1700 series via.HD but I can't tell you why for sure but if you read the reviews on Amazon it will give you a hint why..

===========



Northerner said:


> what about the base plates, isnt the PC more compatible with many brands of router plates?


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

any opinions from any one else please???


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There are many who have said routers in which you're attempting to poll. As noted in the poll, it's dead even. 

I suggest you take a close look at the newer craftsmen combo routers, Hitachi, Bosch and others. My fav. choice isn't listed and not many here seem to be fans of it but, it's been the best for me. Makita!!

HTH


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

I've had the PC 895 for a few years now and it's been a great router. 

I picked up the craftsman professional combo about a year ago and although it has a few more bells and whistles that I wished the PC had, I would still purchase the PC over the Craftsman today if I had to chose one or the other...but both are nice routers that are capable of getting the job done


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have either of the routers in your selection, but, I do have a Bosch 1617, and don't see how I could ask more from a router...I really like it.....


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*another vote for PC890*

I had bought a Freud 2200 but didn't like the some what small bit opening. It was too small for me to easily pop out the insert rings on my router plate. It also had to use Freud's own guide inserts. I sold it and bought a PC892. I love the 892 it works in all my existing 690 bases. It is smooth and powerful for any job. Also as others have commented there are vast numbers of attachments, bases, jigs, etc, that is made to fit a PC router. PC is one of the routers that have become a standard or base tool for many woodworkers.

With that said Freud makes good tools and you probably would be satisfied with it but my vote is for the PC892. You just can't go wrong with it.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Kevin, A late entry here, but I have a PC 895 (includes fixed and plunge base as well as the handle for height adjustment while the router is under the table), a I love it. It has done everything that I have asked it to do and done it well. I really like the above the table adjustment as you can dial in the bit height just like a router lift. Then having the plunge base for use above the table is great - I do not have to remove the fixed base to use the router for tasks other than table use.
However, the one BIG disadvantage is the cost of the 895 - PC does charge quite a bit for the router, two bases and the handle. I think I paid $269 a couple of years ago.
On another note, I have used the Bosch 1617 (it is my son's) and he has worked in the commercial wood staircase building business for years, and swears by the Bosch. The Bosch is a great router and is not as expensive as the PC (I am not familiar with the specific options that are available with the Bosch though..).
Just my 2 cents worth. I hope it helps a little.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Northerner said:


> hello all,
> im very new to woodworking and im trying to decide which router to get.
> 
> i have it narrowed down to two routers, a Porter Cable 892 or a Freud FT1702VCEK
> ...


Hi Kevin:

Neither. Porter Cable have too small of holes in the base for skis. Freud is great if they can get all of their support issues laid to rest. My vote goes for Hitachi M12V (used if you must) or the Makita 3612. Both are workhorses and both are very versatile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The new 2 1/4 Porter Cable router ,has a new base with the bigger holes for the ski rods.
But why pay 280.oo for a PC when you can get a New type Craftsman for about 100.oo that will do the job just fine with bigger holes for the rods.

You don't need a tank of a router for the ski setup..

=======


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob, what is that little rig you built for your router?

i was at a tool store this week looking at all the PC routers they had
and it looks like about all of them have above table adjustment.

Bosch routers looked pretty good to i must admit! but i have to say i like all
the accessories for the PC so i might just go with that but im getting a new
table first so i still have plenty of time to do research.

im so damned bummed out from last weekend, i was looking on craigslist and i
found a NEW bench dog table, fence and cabinet for $350, oh, did i mention it
also came with a new PC892. i called and he said he had a couple guys coming
to look at it so i figured i wouldnt have a chance plus no cash at the time, tried
talking him into holding it for an extra fifty but nope. i was going to call the next
day but i didnt but the ad was still up the following day so i did call, one guy never
showed up and the other tried to haggle hime down!! (fucktard) and i told him i had
the money and i would drive the 4 hours right now but he had someone coming an
hour away and he would call me if he didnt want it, but of course he took it.
i cant tell you how damn depressed i was, it was the EXACT setup i wanted and OMFG
what a great price. if only i would have followed up the next day so its my fault but
it still stung like a bitch!

anyway, i have decided to make my own cabinet and maybe table and just buy at 
good fence, maybe a kreg fence? and a bathroom vanity for a cabinet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

" Bob, what is that little rig you built for your router? "

That's called a famous Harry ski jig.. 

======




Northerner said:


> Bob, what is that little rig you built for your router?
> 
> i was at a tool store this week looking at all the PC routers they had
> and it looks like about all of them have above table adjustment.
> ...


----------

